

Ask HN: Long notification period normal? - doyouknow

Hi there,<p>"recently", I have applied for an internship at IBM Research and Microsoft Research. In fact, almost two months have already passed <i>without</i> any notification whatsoever; one of the jobs I applied for has been taken off the available jobs platform, and I am not sure what to make of it. Since there are many other PhD students on HN, I thought I'd ask people here about their experience with application procedures for those labs. Is this kind of behavior normal, or should I start looking somewhere else?<p>Many thanks for any information!
======
cperciva
Research positions are like VCs: It's hard to get a firm "no" out of them. If
you haven't heard back after two months, assume that they're not interested
and move on.

~~~
doyouknow
My guts tell me the same, but what the heck? A little bit of honesty would be
very much appreciated...

------
Scott_MacGregor
I have no direct experience with internships, but seems to me if the decision
maker "committee or whatever" considered you as a "Hot" candidate they would
be communicating with you in a straightforward manner.

If after trying to talk to them they treated me like this, I would believe
that they consider some other candidate more appropriate for the position (for
whatever reason) and take appropriate actions to move forward in another
direction.

------
rewind
What's stopping you from emailing them or, better yet in this case, just
calling them?

~~~
doyouknow
Already did, always getting non-informational answers, or none at all.

